# The "stand, stay"



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

How in the world to I teach a stand stay? Lol.. to include the "Show stance?" Any advice on that?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I reinforced the stand and stay with my hand under his flank to keep him upright and from moving forward. Now I just say 'wait' rather than stay


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh ok.. I will try that! Thank you!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah that's what I did with Bianca, also starting with a very short duration like having her stay still for just a few seconds at first and then slowly increasing that.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can very very gently put the toe at the flank while in a sit or a down and the dog will pop right up because they've been goosed in a sense. Do that while you say stand then use your hand to reinforce the stand and stay. You can also use a treat to lure into the stand


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've been training with a few people who will push the dog backwards if they step. *This is after the dog understands stand/stay means stand and do not move*. They put a treat on the nose, take the collar and make the dog go back a few steps then command stay. If the dog moves it is done again. It is a default behavior to go forward, so they are using 'back'.
I don't train in the AKC ring so don't know if this is the norm...but these are competition obedience trainers and this is how they are working it.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Does your dog know "stay" in other positions? If so then all you need to teach is "Stand".

Also have you taught your dog that "Stay" is always part of the Sit or Down commands? or do you give a separate Stay after telling them Sit or Down?

That would also make a small difference in teaching the stand stay.

Also2, if you want a "Stack" as your stand then you will need to teach the dog how to "walk" into one (after they know what Stay means. 

It is pretty easy to get them to learn to take one paw step at a time until they stack themselves when you have a dog who knows stay and is relatively calm and will walk forward a step at a time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I lured her into a stand. I held my hand up, palm down, and told her touch. She would jump to touch my hand and when she was solidly standing, I said 'Stand'.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah I forgot to mention that part, I used a nose touch (targeting my hand) to get her to stand up, and reward for staying in the stand position for short durations at first.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This is a good video about how you can build up the stand stay:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I've been training with a few people who will push the dog backwards if they step. *This is after the dog understands stand/stay means stand and do not move*. They put a treat on the nose, take the collar and make the dog go back a few steps then command stay. If the dog moves it is done again. It is a default behavior to go forward, so they are using 'back'.
> I don't train in the AKC ring so don't know if this is the norm...but these are competition obedience trainers and this is how they are working it.


Not sure either but it's worth trying!



codmaster said:


> Does your dog know "stay" in other positions? If so then all you need to teach is "Stand".
> 
> Also have you taught your dog that "Stay" is always part of the Sit or Down commands? or do you give a separate Stay after telling them Sit or Down?
> 
> ...


Now that I think about it.. he always has "wait" attached to a sit or stand. We use "stay" and "wait" interchangably. MOSTLY we use wait because I'm generally telling him to wait for something. I'm trying to retrain "Stay" as more a solid command.. nothing follows that but the release. I'm hoping to get him to the "stack" command. That's the ultimate goal.



Jax08 said:


> I lured her into a stand. I held my hand up, palm down, and told her touch. She would jump to touch my hand and when she was solidly standing, I said 'Stand'.


So what I'm getting is that I shoudl start with him laying down? or in another position like "sit" and lure him into the stand so he understands what I'm asking?

Thanks by the way guys! This is really helpful!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Stand stay has been a pain in the neck for me. Stinkning puppies never want to stay still.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wyoung2153 said:


> So what I'm getting is that I shoudl start with him laying down? or in another position like "sit" and lure him into the stand so he understands what I'm asking?
> 
> Thanks by the way guys! This is really helpful!


You want your dog to kick his butt, from a sit into a stay. 

Don't put your hand above the nose. Kick your hand right under the head of the dog towards the dogs chest and pull it back up if you have to. It's a quick move. 

Week 5 - YouTube

You might have to experiment with it but generally you start with the stand from the sit and gradually work your way to the stand out of movement.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> You want your dog to kick his butt, from a sit into a stay.
> 
> Don't put your hand above the nose. Kick your hand right under the head of the dog towards the dogs chest and pull it back up if you have to. It's a quick move.
> 
> ...


Good to know! Thanks for the video! It's helpful!


----------

